# help me choose a 9mm



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

Can you guys help me in my decision. I want to buy a 9mm but I am not sure which one I want to get. Can you give me the pros and cons of the following models. Which ones will be the most durable for carry and use?

Beretta
Glock
H&K
SIG Sauer


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I like my Glock 23 but am looking for something thinner. I can't comment on the others because I have no experiance with them.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

teh glock has a nice price and and mag cap. but im not sure if its work spending more for H&K or others?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

HK P7M8........'nuff said. :mrgreen:


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I was looking at 
G19
USP Compact
P229


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If you don't want to spend the money for the P7, you can't go wrong with the G19 or the HK Compact. I've had G19's and they are simple, indestructable, compact, and shoot everytime you pull the trigger.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have heard that the G19's are indestructable but how much better are they then a USP compact or USP?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Of those you listed I'd buy 

#1 HK

#2 SIG

#3 Glock

#4 Beretta

All are quality weapons with excellent reputations. If possible shoot all 4 and choose the one YOU like the best, not what your buddies say to get or a bunch of guys on the 'net. I have fired/owned all 4. My daily carry gun is a USP compact.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

i have heard that the sig needs to be run wet where as the glock can be run dry what about HK.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I've got the HK USPc 9mm and I love it. I really like the safety/decock feature of it as well. It's accurate, easy to disassemble, and has been 100% reliable. The only thing I don't like about it was its hefty price tag! I also have a Springfield XD-9SC, which I bought because of its added features over the Glocks in its size range. I carry both my HK and XD and, so far, the HK's finish has held up better, with nearly no marks. Size-wise, the USP Compact is only slightly larger than the XD, and allows 3 more rounds in the mag.

I can't really speak for Glocks and SIGs, since I haven't owned any, but I do own a Beretta 96FS (.40cal), the 92's (9mm) big brother. I absolutely love how smooth that gun is to operate. I'm not as accurate with it as I am my other two, but I think it's because of the trigger. My Beretta has been very reliable over the years as well, but it's a little large to carry, at least for me. Beretta has a new PX4 on the market, so you might want to check that out. 

Also, look into a Beretta Cougar, which is now manufactured under Stoeger. It's the exact same gun, just a different manufacturer. Beretta discontinued the line and sold the design to Stoeger, or at least that's how I understand it (you can still find Beretta Cougars for sale online, but NIB aren't quite as common these days). Anyway, I've heard a lot of good things about the Cougar, and it's a bit smaller than the 92/96.

Your best bet would be to try to find a gun shop/range where you can shoot all of these, or at the very least hold them all to compare them, and go from there. 

Have fun shopping!! Decisions, decisions... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Even though I like Glocks I would not classify it as better than an HK or Sig. Can't comment on the Beretta as I've never owned one. The one thing that stands out in this comparison is cost. The HK and Sig will cost more than the Glock. The Glock is, in my opinion, a "utility" gun. It shows little wear and it's easy NOT to worry about it when it gets dropped, thrown under the seat, dirty, etc. With the investment in an HK or Sig, I would always probably find myself being REAL careful with them. Just get them all, you know you're gonna' do it sooner or later! :smt023


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

Clock 17,19, 26 ,SW99, MP, any of these are fine handguns that won't
break the bank.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Taurus PT-92 in stainless. 17+1


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

I just bought a police trade in 226 (9mm). It shows a lot of wear but it's the best shooter in my small fleet.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

If you are going to choose any of the listed models strictly on reliability accuracy and durability just put a picture of each one up on a dart board and throw a dart. However I would suggest shooting each one, then determine what your needs are such as, is this going to be a range gun or night stand gun or a ccw or whatever and choose accordingly.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

this is going to be my first hand gun. so it will be a range gun and night stand gun. i am planning a trip to the range and i hope to be able to rent several diferent guns.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

viper101 said:


> i have heard that the sig needs to be run wet where as the glock can be run dry what about HK.


HK can be ran ether wet or dry. Both HK and Glock run best when wet. There is no reason to keep it dry.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

It'll be whichever one fits your hand the best.

If it feels like it's going to slip out of your grip, if the grip is too fat, if it feels too heavy or out of balance, if you have to reach for the trigger, etc., pass and try the next one. There are many possible makes/models to choose from, but the one that fits -your- hand the best should be the one you choose. Everything else is secondary.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

viper101 said:


> Beretta *Huge grips.*
> Glock *Perfection.*
> H&K *Quality polymer. Check out the P2000.*
> SIG Sauer *Decent.*


Whatever you decide, just make sure it fits your hand and get some nice bull's eye.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*9mm*

Those are all fine guns. The Sigs are my favorite out of that bunch.

There might be mixed opinions about some of the Berettas depending on the model, but Glock, H&K, and Sig are no brainers for durability. I've heard great things about Glock's warranty progam.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I like the feel of the Glock as well as the feel of the HK but im just not sure if i want to spend the extra $200 for the HK. I would love to have both


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

what about the usp vs. the usp compact


----------



## barney49 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Beretta 92fs*

How much do you want to spend? I don't thing you can beat a Beretta 92fs
for $450. Operates very smooth!


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

Generally speaking...

Beretta's are smooth, easy to shoot, safe, accurate, and a little bulky. A Beretta says that you don't mind carrying a full-size pistol and you loved 'Lethal Weapon' and 'Die Hard'. 

Glock's are boringly reliable, simple, compact, and often have equal or higher capacity than larger pistols. They are accurate, fast to put into action, and are 'Tonka Tough'. A Glock says that you don't have a problem mastering their unique trigger and you like it when a pistol goes 'bang' every time. 

H&K's are expensive, smooth-shooting, accurate, and have a very heavy trigger pull in the double-action mode. They are versatile with many available trigger modes, reliable, and you will pay through the nose for the gun and any magazines you buy. An H&K says that you can afford an H&K. 

SIG Sauer's are elegant, smooth-shooting, have wonderful triggers, are fast into action and extremely accurate. A 9mm Sig like the P228, 229, or the Sigpro would be an excellent carry pistol and says that you're serious about shooting. 

Have you considered a CZ? The CZ 75 compact / P-01 is an excellent choice as well. A CZ says that you love the Browning Hi-Power, as long as it's double action with a hammer that doesn't bite your hand.


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

viper101 said:


> I like the feel of the Glock as well as the feel of the HK but im just not sure if i want to spend the extra $200 for the HK. I would love to have both


The Glock is just fine, and you'll spend money not only on the pistol but on spare mags.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I went and held a usp 9mm and a glock 17. they both feel good but i tend to think the hk felt a littel better.

they did not have a compact ups or a G19 to compare to


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

how much are extra HK USP mags?
the store wanted $799 for a 9mm USP with two 15 rd. mags
and they wanted $549 for the G17


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

I have 2 new 9mm , Glock 34 and a CZ 75 B. After a trip to the range I'll keep them both!! Glock was $495 plus tax and call in , and the CZ was $375 plus tax and call in.


----------



## Mini14 (Mar 1, 2007)

Have you considered either the Ruger or XD? Both highly reliable , simple, and durable.


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

CDNN has the USPc with the stainless slide for under $600.


----------



## mw03 (Dec 25, 2006)

i love my 226 in 9mm


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

i heard the XD's rust on the inside more then glock's or HK's


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Don't overlook the S&W M&P9. I have one and like it a bunch after 2000 or so rounds. It has taken everything I throw at it from cheap Win White box to light and heavy handloads. Light and heavy in both bullet weight and powder charge. It has a reasonable trigger and has not failed me in any way. The 3 grips are a definite plus over those that don't allow fine tuning feel.:smt1099

I also have an XD40 and had an XD 9. They don't rust if you don't store them on a wet towel. Care for them properly and they will serve you well. I prefer the M&P as it fits my hand better with adjustable grip.


----------

